# Skating/Biking Photography



## MagnumPhotography (Oct 11, 2009)

This is just a compilation of photographs I have taken over the course of the last few months.
I'm trying to get them out there, what I really want is some well rounded critiquing. Not the 'That's a good shot' or 'Awesome!' I'd be happy to get those compliments but I would rather some nice insight on the photographs.

So here they are.

Oh, and I don't know how this works out but (if for some odd reason) you want to use my photos for whatever it may be. 
Just ask, and I'll be happy to see what I can do. [=

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.





9.





10.





11.





12.





13.





14.





15.





16.




(its abnormally small because I had to grab the photos off of my msypace prior to making the sequence. I lost the originals.)


----------



## rom4n301 (Oct 11, 2009)

over all.. your timing for these photos is GREAT!!!.... usually i see people trying to action sports photography.. and i see shots that are taken WAY to early and WAY to late, but i think u did a great job with that. favorite shots are 1 and 13.. also i think you should consider buying urself a 2 vivitar 285HV's or maybe sunpack555, and some ebay triggers or if you have the money, pocket wizard. both those fashes are really great for of camera lighting and are pretty much staples in the action sports photo industry. getting those would let you make the subject really pop from the photo and not be so dark. also for #13 i think i woulda been better if you just used that last shot and had a flash aimed at him.. thats all i got to say


----------



## HoboSyke (Oct 11, 2009)

9 is the best imo.. With a little bit of PP it would be even better. As Rom4n301 said, some flashes would really help some of these pop!!


----------



## nickisonfire (Oct 11, 2009)

i'll have to agree with everyone else, you definitely need some lighting. if you ever look in any bmx/skate magazines you'll know the photos always have some kind of epic lighting


----------



## rom4n301 (Oct 12, 2009)

HoboSyke said:


> 9 is the best imo.. With a little bit of PP it would be even better. As Rom4n301 said, some flashes would really help some of these pop!!


9 is good.. but in an action sports photography sense its not because u do not see were hes coming from or were hes going to land


----------



## MagnumPhotography (Oct 12, 2009)

I knew I was forgetting a photo, this is one of my most recent ones (it goes along with the two last skate sequences) C&C greatly appreciated.





The arm is chopped off, I think the face is a little soft, and the face is a tad dark. all composition aside, hows it look for a skate photo? I think it would be better if you could see the ramp?


----------



## rom4n301 (Oct 13, 2009)

would be A LOT better if u saw the ramp/ also.. its crooked and thats bad..


----------



## FarrahJ (Oct 13, 2009)

I'd rather see his arm than the ramp...you could even get away with just the sky and they subject.  Darn that you cut his arm off! =(


----------



## righteous_bucks (Oct 13, 2009)

Not bad, I like number 1 the best I think. My friend does skateboarding photography also, he shoots some for Transworld if you know that magazine

Here's his flickr if you want to check his stuff out and get some ideas:
Skateboarding - a set on Flickr


----------



## MagnumPhotography (Oct 14, 2009)

Checkin them out now, thanks for the input.


----------



## rom4n301 (Oct 15, 2009)

FarrahJ said:


> I'd rather see his arm than the ramp...you could even get away with just the sky and they subject.  Darn that you cut his arm off! =(


even if you saw his arm.. it would be a poor skateboarding shot overall.. i mean.. hes not a bird.. there needs to be a point from which he is coming.. unless of course he is a bird and im just crazy.. there needs to be both..the arm and the ramp


----------



## rom4n301 (Oct 15, 2009)

righteous_bucks said:


> Not bad, I like number 1 the best I think. My friend does skateboarding photography also, he shoots some for Transworld if you know that magazine
> 
> Here's his flickr if you want to check his stuff out and get some ideas:
> Skateboarding - a set on Flickr



the transworld mag always has nice photos!!.. pretty cool you know someone from there


----------



## battletone (Oct 16, 2009)

whoops


----------



## righteous_bucks (Oct 16, 2009)

rom4n301 said:


> righteous_bucks said:
> 
> 
> > Not bad, I like number 1 the best I think. My friend does skateboarding photography also, he shoots some for Transworld if you know that magazine
> ...


 

haha yeah they do! My brother works directly for them, he does the videos for their website!


----------



## battletone (Oct 16, 2009)

whoops


----------



## rom4n301 (Oct 16, 2009)

battletone said:


> Since it says okay to edit.....
> 
> I don't think its narrow enough even.  I think if there was a bit more concrete at the bottom to almost frame the kid, and then have more sky, it world work better.



uhm.. he was doing something over that black thing.. cant tell the trick.. looks like a retarted ollie.. treflip.. possibly a kflip.. iunno w.e.... due to the kid in the black  you cant really tell.. but u just took out the thing that made this look harder then it is


----------



## MagnumPhotography (Oct 16, 2009)

Retarded ollie.

If I remember right, it was a retarded ollie I think he had forgotten the black thing was there & almost biffed completely.


----------



## battletone (Oct 16, 2009)

My bad.  In that case the kid is in the way.


----------



## Fender5388 (Oct 18, 2009)

for all of these you need to scoot back a ways and be sure to get the ramp and the landing in the shot, bump up your shutter speed to reduce blur, these guys are moving pretty damn fast and to really get a good crisp shot you need to have a faster shutter on alot of these.

also your colors seem really bland, maybe work on that some in pp. 

i dunno as much about skate photography as i do bmx, but usually "Flyouts" aren't something your really want to take a picture of usually. 

Practice makes perfect though!!!


----------



## DragonHeart (Oct 30, 2009)

My nephew skateboarding at a local skate park.


----------



## ZEPHYR (Jan 10, 2010)

In my opinion, these pix are bad (not good) and for a few reasons. Lighting, angle, composition, "butt shots" and a few other things. None of the pix "pop" or draw the eye to anything particular... boring shots. Don't shoot the backs of your subjects. Overall, you will want to go through a few skate magz or BMX magz and scope out their layouts, angles, lighting, and composition and maybe try again.
Constructive criticism only.


----------



## ZEPHYR (Jan 10, 2010)

 In my opinion, these pix are bad (not good) and for a few reasons. Lighting, angle, composition, "butt shots" and a few other things. None of the pix "pop" or draw the eye to anything particular... boring shots. Don't shoot the backs of your subjects. Overall, you will want to go through a few skate magz or BMX magz and scope out their layouts, angles, lighting, and composition and maybe try again.
Constructive criticism only.


----------

